# Any books about Derealization



## _Nick_ (Nov 5, 2011)

I read somewhere that a book Feeling Unreal is good description about depersonalization. Did anyone read it? How was it? Did it touch anything about derealization also?


----------



## MobiusX (Jul 27, 2010)

You will not find an entire book dedicated on derealization. I only read 2 chapters because the writing in the later chapters is like reading a dictionary. They write something general that will require you to do research on your own if you really want to know or understand of what they are talking about. I read The Stranger in the Mirror. This book is more for people who got a dissociative disorder from trauma rather than drugs. It talks about dissociative disorders in general with an emphasize on dissociative identity disorder, but it provides good amount of information on depersonalization, derealization, etc... I give it 4 out of 5 stars. It's easy to understand unlike Feeling Unreal.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Yeah you're not goingto find a book on it unless it's a self published patient account


----------



## ankit (Sep 2, 2011)

:


----------



## ankit (Sep 2, 2011)

i read a new look to neglected syndrome , that is a good one. i also have feeling unreality , i will start reading it from next week. In every DP book , the first introduction part is really boring, because it describe the symptoms of DP, which we heard of thousands times and experience in every second.


----------



## Dragonfly (Sep 16, 2010)

_Nick_ said:


> I read somewhere that a book Feeling Unreal is good description about depersonalization. Did anyone read it? How was it? Did it touch anything about derealization also?


Yes, it's a fantastic book. Very relevant, very reassuring that we are not alone. Here's a link:

http://www.amazon.com/Feeling-Unreal-Depersonalization-Disorder-Loss/dp/0195170229

The Table of Contents talks mostly about Depersonalization rather than Derealization, but they are two sides of the same coin. The book is still very relevant and does discuss both experiences.


----------

